
Show HN: Publish and find the last meetup slides and useful links - elpuffru
https://meetfeed.co/
======
elpuffru
Hey HN! I'm Kirill, founder at Meetfeed the place to help event organizers and
their community don't lose important info from the past meetups in expanses of
chats or emails.

